

Droid has been rooted - RyanMcGreal
http://alldroid.org/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=567

======
whalesalad
The Droid phone was rooted, not Android. There are a lot of Android devices
out there that have been rooted, hackers can check out the XDA forum (pick a
device, the G1 is the Dream and the Magic (MyTouch/Google Ion) is the
Sapphire) - <http://forum.xda-developers.com/>

For many of you who are unfamiliar with "rooting" (as I was before I went from
iphone->android) it's essentially the same as jailbreaking an iPhone. Somewhat
obvious, you gain root access and therefore access to all of the filesystem
and more. This is what lets you do things like flash a replacement OS like
CyanogenMod or use things like WiFi tether.

For those more interested, it generally involves an finding exploit and
flashing a replacement "recovery" system. Once you've flashed over the
recovery system (basically a bootloader) you can boot into the recovery system
and flash your desired ROM.

~~~
iamelgringo
You can actually tether your android to a Windows box without rooting it. Just
use the PdaNet app: <http://www.junefabrics.com/android/index.php>

I've been using it for a few months, and it works fairly well.

~~~
trjordan
If you're willing to hook up to USB, TetherBot
(<http://graha.ms/androidproxy/>) works through the Android debugger and ssh
tunneling without rooting your phone. It requires you to install the Android
SDK, but I've been using it since I got my G1 last December.

------
sev
And it's already fixed. Interesting to see the bug.

[https://review.source.android.com/#patch,sidebyside,12807,1,...](https://review.source.android.com/#patch,sidebyside,12807,1,verifier.c)

~~~
fragmede
Ouch. [i+1] vs [i+3]... why not do a memcmp?

------
nailer
I'm not sure if HN lets you do this, but if so, can you please correct the
title?

------
nex3
I don't quite understand why phone manufacturers see it as necessary to make
it so hard to attain root.

~~~
DrJokepu
Well I suspect the primary reasons on Android and the iPhone are (a) most
users don't need non-superuser functionality and all they don't want to
complicate the user interface with user access control (b) root users can
easily pirate paid apps obtained from the App Store / Android Market. Google
actually disabled access to paid apps in the Android Market from the Google
Developer Phone (which is a network-free version of G1 with root privileges).

~~~
mbrubeck
Yeah, that's basically true. One minor point: it's actually DRM-restricted
apps that are disabled on the Android Dev Phone. (Android apps can be paid and
non-DRM, or free and DRM-restricted.)

------
jtemplet
Wake me up when someone roots the CLIQ.

